

Max Levchin's greatest lessons learned as a young entrepreneur - bhc3
http://www.quora.com/Max-Levchin-Among-your-lessons-learned-as-a-young-entrepreneur-which-are-the-greatest/answer/Max-Levchin

======
Ulankgz
< You can have successful teams where people hate but deeply respect each
other; the opposite (love but not respect among team members) is a recipe for
disaster.

Conclusion. Do your job well. Do not try to curry favor with the bosses.

